# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Shattered Star: The Asylum Stone [IC]

## lostsole31

_DRAMATIS PERSONAE_

*Character
[Player]
*
*Speech Color*
*AL
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*Side #1
*
*Side #2
*
*Faith*
*Campaign Trait*
*Shard Holder*

*Bian Jin
[qazgir]
*
*Teal
*
NG
Dhampir
[Ru-Shi, Tian-Shu]
(m)
Occultist 8
[Haunt Collector]
Vizier 8
Pharasma
Outlander
[Exile]
No

*Darius Mockhart, Professor
[DrK]
*
*Golden Rod
*
N
Human
[Garundi-Varisian]
(m)
Harbinger 8
Investigator 8
Desna
Ruin Raider
No

*Erima
[Silphael]
*
*Purple
*
CG
Half-Orc [True]
(f)
Aegis 8
Egoist 5/
Metamorph 3
NORELPREF
Serpent Runner
[ACP Redction]
No

*Genki
[bcool999]
*
*Saddle Brown
*
CG
Human [Tian-Shu]
(m)
Cryptic 8
[Brutal Disruptor,
Distorter]
Warder 6
[Dervish Defender]/
Stalker 2
[Vigilante]
Sun Wukong
Exchange Agent 
[Goka]
No

*Iluvar
[Tippnick]
*
*Dark Green
*
LN
Half-Elf [Vudrani]
(m)
Inquisitor 8
Monk 8
Pharasma
Favored Son
[Sheriff]
_Shard of Lust_

*Telgarana
[Dalarond]
*
*Blue
*
NG
Half-Elf [True]
(f)
Fighter 8
[Free-Hand Fighter]
Magus 8
[Bladebound Kensai]
Desna
Framed
[Family Honor]
_Shard of Greed_

*The Scribe
[NPC]
*
*Fire Brick Red
*
LN (LG)
Human
[Chelaxian?]
(m)
Epilektoi 7/
Slayer 1
[Bounty Hunter]
Bard 2
[Chronicler of Worlds]/
Investigator 2
[Spiritualist]/
Pathfinder Chronicler 3/
LA (2)?
Irori
Exchange Agent
[The Tails]
_Shard of Pride_

----------


## lostsole31

After the PCs recover the most recent shard of the Sihedron, and the new agents join the group (introductions to be conducted in Discord channel: #shattered-roleplaying), communion with the _Shard of Lust_ grants them visions of a singular sight: the city of Kaer Maga. In the meeting with Venture-Captain Sheila Heidmarch (who facilitates the introdution between the O.G. Seekers of the Star and the newcomers) in preparation for the trip, she supplies the PCs with her latest acquisition: a _cracked pink rhomboid ioun stone_ with which the PCs can activate the _Shard of Gluttony_ when they find it and thus defeat its curse. Sheila also tells the PCs about another Pathfinder agents journey to Kaer Maga. This was a man named Eando Klinecurrently in exile (although, Sheila quickly points out, she doesnt agree with the Society politics that led to his banishment). He succeeded in uncovering a valuable _ioun stone_ in Kaer Maga, bolstering the places reputation as one filled with ancient Thassilonian artifacts, so it comes as no great surprise to Sheila to learn that one of the fragments of the _Shattered Star_ lies within the ancient monument-city. Of course, as the PCs draw near to Kaer Maga, the visions that led them there will grow indistinct, just as before with the shards that lay below the Crow and within the Ladys Light. Once they arrive at Kaer Maga, they need to seek local aid in determining where exactly the _Shard of Gluttony_ resides.

The easiest route from Magnimar to Kaer Maga is by river, joining with the extensive traffic that heads east up the Yondabakari River to trade with towns like Wartle, Whistledown, and the other settlements of Lake Syrantula and beyond. Most cargo barges being towed up the river stop at Whistledownitself a journey of at least 2 monthsbut a few make the roughly 600-mile trek to the foot of the great cascades where the Yondabakari comes streaming down from the Storval Rise, depositing goods and passengers just a few miles from where Kaer Maga perches on the side of the cliff.

Fortunately for the PCs, the Society doesnt expect them to spend months riding a slow, donkey-pulled raft up the river. Instead, theyve arranged for the PCs passage aboard the _Lucky Jenny_, a halfling trading vessel whose magical paddle wheel is capable of propelling the riverboat up the wide, sluggish river at an astonishing 50 miles per day, getting them to Kaer Maga in just 2 weeks. The captain, one *Othlo Janke* (male halfling), is a middle-aged halfling with a bewhiskered chin, a face weathered from hours of reflected glare off the water, and a penchant for wide-brimmed hats. Having extracted a rather exorbitant sum from the Society for the partys passage, Captain Othlo is a jolly fellow, and a useful source of information regarding the Yondabakari and everything along its length (his help grants PCs a bonus on related Knowledge [local] checks regarding the region). His crew of three halfling sailors are all escaped indentured servants from Korvosa, and thus more reserved, communicating almost exclusively in Halfling. The _Lucky Jenny_s speed allows the vessel the luxury of traveling only during the day, and Captain Othlo is fond of stopping at night to camp on solid ground when possible. 

The _Lucky Jenny_ (named for the donkeys that used to pull the barge before its enchantment) is 60 feet long and blunt-nosed, with several forward cabins for the PCs and Othlos stateroom aft. Most of the middle is left open for cargo, and the crew sleeps there or on deck when not on duty at the helm, taking soundings or maintaining the huge magical paddle wheel that extends off the stern. Though the ship is large, all of its rooms and facilities are designed for halflings, leaving human-sized passengers feeling cramped and confined or constantly playing limbo with the ships various lines and sparsmuch to the halflings loud amusement.



The _Lucky Jenny_s route takes the PCs up the Yondabakari to the swampers stilt town of Wartle, then on to the more bourgeois gnome town of Whistledown on the edge of Lake Syrantula, whose friendly residents are at odds with the weird, haunting melodies played at night by the towns hundreds of wind chimes. Once across the 100-mile-long lake, the river twists through more heavily settled farmlands, the toll-levying mill town of Melfesh, the communist enclave of Abken, and the Korvosan secessionist haven of Sirathu before finally becoming impassable at the Storval Rise, just miles from Kaer Maga.



After many days on the water, the _Lucky Jenny_ finally arrives at the bottom of the great cataracts that come pouring down the Storval Rise, a thousand-foot-tall cliff face that slices Varisia nearly in half and separates the fertile lowlands from the rough and craggy Storval Plateau. Othlo and his crew can go no farther. The barge moors to one of the piers 
alongside several other ships that have traveled up the Yondabakari to visit the Asylum Stone. Once on foot, most of these travelers head east, taking the long, steep road that follows the Yondabakari up through the narrow crack the river cuts in the cliff wall. A few brave souls even portage canoes and other small boats up the trail.

Othlo, however, points the PCs toward a smaller, less traveled road that breaks away and trails northeast along the bottom of the Rise. He informs them that this is the fastest way to Kaer Maga, and leads just a few miles to the Twisted Door and the bottom of the Halflight Path. Once the PCs are ashore, Othlo and his crew wave and thank them for their business, then quickly turn the riverboat around and speed away with the current back toward Magnimar.

The Scribe informs you that the Halflight Path is the most famous entrance to Kaer Maga, used primarily by those who value speed over safety. From a door in the foot of the Storval Rise, this subterranean tunnel winds its way up through the cliff to emerge near the city entrance called Meatgate. Originally part of the mysterious and extensive dungeon complex beneath the city, the path has had its many branchings carefully bricked up in order to create a single passageway usable by merchants and travelers. This route is maintained by the Duskwardens, Kaer Magas elite society of rangers and spelunkers dedicated to keeping the path open and safe, and to keeping the dangerous creatures of Kaer Magas Undercity from getting out and terrorizing the city proper. The path is open each day from dawn to dusk, as night is when the Duskwardens cease guiding groups and focus on patrols, explorations, and maintaining the defenses.

The trail from the piers soon terminates in an open field nestled up against the cliff face. Several corrals, hitching posts, and other amenities stand in a rough circle, and a small group of traveling merchants sit queued up in a line at the clearings edge. In the center of the clearing, a huge set of bronze double doors stands embedded in the rock face, the portals embossed with strange runes. The runes are in no known language, and anyone who stares for more than a moment at the door discovers that the apparently simple construction plays tricks on the eyesthe gates edges subtly twist and warp, so that while all the edges seem straight and simple, anyone attempting to follow one with her eyes or fingers finds herself somehow at a different one, the outer edge becoming the inner one without seeming to twist, and so on.

Standing next to the door is a small knot of authoritative-looking figures carrying weapons and wearing light armor. All are dressed in brown and gray uniforms with a sigil on the right breasta golden arch against a midnight blue background. These are the Duskwardens. They nod politely to the PCs, and motion them toward the other travelers waiting in line, though they dont approach unless a PC seems about to try opening the door (in which case they move quickly to intervene).

After a few minutes of waiting, one of the Duskwardens breaks from the group and approaches the PCs. Looking about 30 years old, with a thick brown beard and hard but handsome features, the man introduces himself as Abra Lopati, a member of the Duskwardens. He shakes the PCs hands and jovially informs them that as a bunch who look like they can pull their weight, they get to jump to the front of the line. He then waves over several more people waiting in linea fat merchant named *Bolgar Grumm* (male human) and his strapping but dull-looking teenage sons *Tuggus* and *Marl*. Once the merchant family has hauled its cart of trade goods over, Abra lays out the rules for the ascent.

Each of the PCs is charged 2 gp to use the Halflight Paththe bare minimum allowable, Abra assures themwhile the merchant with his cart is charged significantly more. Once they pass through the Twisted Door, there is to be no talking unless absolutely necessary, and absolute silence when Abra signals for it. Bolgar, stinging from the fee, looks inclined to object, but Abra emphasizes that while the Duskwardens attempt to keep the path safe, there are still things in the Undercity that they dont want to risk meeting, and that the whole reason they operate in small groups is to maintain a certain level of stealth, as well as to make it easier to fight in cramped quarters if necessary. At that last addendum, he looks significantly at the PCs.

(The 2 gp has been deducted from each PC's sheet.)

*"Any questions?"* Abra asks.

----------


## DrK

*Darius*

Darius grins and nods as he chats to his new adventuring friends, closer now after the long trip on the river. As he joins the crowd and gazes at the doors. At the guards words he looks cautiously at the door. *Whats it like in the tunnels? Do we march in the dark? Any advice for what beast we may face?*

----------


## lostsole31

> Darius *..**Whats it like in the tunnels? Do we match in the dark? Any advice for what beast we may face?"*


*"We have some places that are wide paths, but usually close and cramped. No telling the numerous monsters that might be fought in the Darklands, and our Duskwardens have fought them, believe me. What do you mean by 'match in the dark?'"* Abra asks.

----------


## Qazgir

Nodding at the Duskwarden's answer, Jin pipes up, asking "*How long is the climb, and how likely are we to come across any such monsters?*"

----------


## lostsole31

Abra nods, *"Good question. Passage through the Halflight Path normally takes two hours, though that merchant's cart may slow us a little, but not more than three hours.  Honestly, we patrol the Path enough to scare off or kill anything that breaks through the many barriers, and we're usually putting those barriers up again. Most large groups like this actually don't attract too much attention because a lot of Darklands creatures smart enough to bother with persistence in getting through barriers know better than to attack a large, armed party. But like any predator, they try to pick off a stray here or there. So, best be on your guard, regardless."*

----------


## bcool999

*Genki*

Bowing incrementally to the Duskwarden Abra, Genki asks, *Will light deter or attract any creatures who may be in the tunnel?*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Well, of course light would attract them,"* explains Abra. *"But if they are in the tunnels, they broke down our blockages, anyway. Besides, NOT having light means that we move that much slower, and the exertion of untrained in the dark means that people are usually louder as well. So, keep your light sources well and goodly lit for your own protection."*

----------


## DrK

*Darius*

Darius listens closely and nods. *"Very well. I hope we have a gentle walk through your caves then Master Abra. I am sure that I can offer suitable aid should something break through your barricades deeper in tunnels."* Looking back to the others he grins, his normally slightly terse manner gone, *"I do like it when we enter the depths. I know that I may be more suited to the classroom, but I must confess this is the part of the job I enjoy the most"*

As they get closer to the door he'll pull the wayfinder dangling from a chain around his neck out from under his shirt, whisper to it and wait for its diffuse a soft light to give him some light within the caves. As he does he does eye the Scribe, Iluva and Telegarana and their shards with no little envy before shaking his head and following the caravan towards the entrance to the tunnels.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I believe we are prepared to proceed Duskwarden Abra Lopati. I am not sure if any of my companions want to cast light or any other magical preparations. But we are ready or will soon be"*, Iluvar tries to prompt his party members to cast their spells.

----------

